
Congrats for the good review, Jessica! - ereldon
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/02/25/the_best_book_f.html
======
jwecker
From the amazon page for this book: What do customers ultimately buy after
viewing this item?

91% buy the item featured on this page | 6% buy Dreaming in Code... | 1% buy
Made to Stick: Why Some Ideas Survive... | 1% buy Harry Potter and the Deathly
Hallows (Book 7) by J. K. Rowling

What could it mean? :)

------
jmzachary
Jessica captured great material and didn't get in the way doing it. Each
chapter was clearly focused on the target story, not Jessica's agenda. She did
a great job facilitating the QA. This makes the book useful and enjoyable, and
not a marketing voice for YC.

------
rms
I was in Barnes and Nobles a couple weekends ago and the book was prominently
placed in the business section; it's great that she is getting good in-store
placement too.

